# Winter Tyres (Direction)



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Do ALL winter tyres have a set direction of rotation?
I have two sets of wheels one with winter tyres and one with summer tyres
I had winter wheels fitted last year and I took them off and put the summer wheels on for summer.
I forgot to mark them
I helped friend change his wheels and his are marked with a direction of rotation arrow.
i cannot see the same on mine

Kev


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Unless they are marked with a direction of rotation it doesn't matter - ALL directional tyres are marked.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks stanner much appreciated for the very prompt reply
Kev


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

are the treads shaped in an arrow form if so that is the direction of rotation


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

HIGHLY unlikely that winter tyres will be rotation direction specific. 

Nearly always they will also be asymetric tread pattern (the ones that are rotation specific) if there are no markings on the tyres forget it. (check both sidewalls just in case) 

Andy


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks again
Kev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All 10 of my winter tyres have a direction arrow on them. Wouldn't dream of putting them on any other way.

Ray.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

On my third set of winter tyres now (cars not MH), all - Michelin, Vredestein, Dunlop have been directional, as it happens.

But some are not.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

raynipper said:


> All 10 of my winter tyres have a direction arrow on them. Wouldn't dream of putting them on any other way.
> 
> Ray.


Is your spare also directional and if so do you carry 2 ?


----------

